# JellyBelly and KatieBelle



## grayceworks (May 23, 2014)

Just had to show them off.  They're my joy!

(We didn't do nuffin!)




(JellyBelly, posing for the camera)



(KatieBelle, posing for the camera)



(JellyBelly, Queen of the Water Cooler)



(KatieBelle, sleepy)


----------



## jules92207 (May 23, 2014)

Those are some precious babies!!!


----------



## Seawolfe (May 23, 2014)

Ooh those sweet precious "I would NEVER do anything wrong" faces!!


----------



## Ellacho (May 23, 2014)

They are cute!


----------



## grayceworks (May 23, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> Ooh those sweet precious "I would NEVER do anything wrong" faces!!



That is EXACTLY what they told me in the first pic there... "What? Us? We didn't push the buttons on the remote. Why would we do that? Hummm."

I said, "I SAW you do it." 

and this is the look I got:


----------



## Seawolfe (May 23, 2014)

Lol "we would NEVAH!!"


----------



## CaraBou (May 23, 2014)

Double trouble!  But they're adorable!


----------



## neeners (May 24, 2014)

adorable!!!!!  so fluffy!


----------



## Rowan (May 24, 2014)

Adorable, so cute. I can't imagine them over being naughty!!!


----------



## grayceworks (May 24, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Double trouble!  But they're adorable!





neeners said:


> adorable!!!!!  so fluffy!





Rowan said:


> Adorable, so cute. I can't imagine them over being naughty!!!



And that is the reason they get away with just about anything. lol

Because they're so soft and fluffy like bunnies, and adorable, and silly. And they KNOW they're cute. So you feel horrible if you have to scold them. lol


----------



## navigator9 (May 24, 2014)

OMG, that pic with the remote is so funny! What *beautiful* faces.....how could anyone not love cats???


----------



## grayceworks (May 25, 2014)

Yeah, they're quite the technologically-minded kitties. They like to push buttons. And type on hubby's keyboard. And play with my tablet. Yesterday they managed to send an IM from hubby's computer when he left his messenger on. I have no idea what it means, but it went to my mother, who found it hilarious that they'd managed to do that. Last week they opened my music player on my tablet, while looking for their "mouse game", and I awoke to music playing and guilty looks from both kitties. lol


----------



## Jencat (May 28, 2014)

Cute kitties!  I love their expressions.  I made the questionable decision to put a fishing game on my ipad to see if my cats liked it.  Now one of them comes over and pokes around on my ipad to see if it will do anything fun.  I'm such a sucker :smile:


----------



## warmhandswarmheart (May 28, 2014)

Is Jelly Belly a male.  That would explain his tendency to hog the remote.


----------



## grayceworks (May 28, 2014)

LOL, no, they're both girls lol.


----------



## grayceworks (May 28, 2014)

Jencat said:


> Cute kitties!  I love their expressions.  I made the questionable decision to put a fishing game on my ipad to see if my cats liked it.  Now one of them comes over and pokes around on my ipad to see if it will do anything fun.  I'm such a sucker :smile:



Yep, that's what mine do, looking for the mouse game lol.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (May 28, 2014)

Gorgeous cats! They have such a cute and gentle faces. 
Our kitty is fluffy tuxedo just like your JellyBelly but he is a boy.


----------



## Ruthie (May 31, 2014)

I saw a kitten at the barbecue place where we had lunch today.  Sweet thing and I wanted to bring it home.  But our greyhound thinks small animals are play-toys.    No way it would survive at our house.


----------



## Aline (May 31, 2014)

Beautiful cats! I have 3 kittens right now (the mother is getting spayed tomorrow!). What a handful! but I love them to bits  They are fluffy-style like yours!


----------



## jules92207 (May 31, 2014)

Those little babies are so cute!


----------



## Rowan (May 31, 2014)

Great photo, they are just so cute!


----------



## Aline (May 31, 2014)

It's going to be so hard to let them go......


----------



## Rowan (Jun 1, 2014)

Aline said:


> It's going to be so hard to let them go......



I can imagine, they look so happy together as well. Can you keep one?


----------



## grayceworks (Jun 1, 2014)

Awwwww... babies! So cute!


----------



## Aline (Jun 1, 2014)

Rowan said:


> I can imagine, they look so happy together as well. Can you keep one?


I hate the though of splitting them up too as they are a little family. But i'm not supposed to have cats here at all and may get evicted just for having the mother (who my landlord recently found out about). I took her in because she was starving and neglected - and next thing I know there are three tiny kittens in my closet!
My ex-husband is probably going to take the two bigger kittens and I may keep the baby. So they are staying in the family - sort of!


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 1, 2014)

I like it: you're not supposed to have cats, your landlord knows about the mama, and you're thinking of keeping one of the kittens!  Every cat lover knows, there are no rules with cats!


----------



## Aline (Jun 1, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> I like it: you're not supposed to have cats, your landlord knows about the mama, and you're thinking of keeping one of the kittens!  Every cat lover knows, there are no rules with cats!



LOL. I'm normally a very good girl who sticks to the rules, but my heart is ruling my head in this case. I want to move to a bigger place and figured if I find a place that will accept cats they will probably accept two - but maybe not four! I am really in love with the boy though so it will break my heart to let him go. My ex doesn't want the poopy baby because she won't use the litter box. She's also a little deranged and I think only I could love her...


----------



## Sinful7 (Jun 4, 2014)

Omg beautiful fur babies!!! All of you have gorgeous kitties. Mine is my pride and joy too... But not so furry! Lol this is Gollum and her favorite thing to do is ride on my shoulder and torment my Siberian husky


----------



## lsg (Jun 4, 2014)

They are beauties.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 5, 2014)

Aline said:


> LOL. I'm normally a very good girl who sticks to the rules, but my heart is ruling my head in this case. I want to move to a bigger place and figured if I find a place that will accept cats they will probably accept two - but maybe not four! I am really in love with the boy though so it will break my heart to let him go. My ex doesn't want the poopy baby because she won't use the litter box. She's also a little deranged and I think only I could love her...



I can really understand breaking the rules for your cat's! I'd do the same for my cat too, after all she's part of the family. Really hope you're lucky in finding a place where you can have them with you. Love the fact you're keeping the deranged one! Maybe she's just a little eccentric?


----------



## Ellacho (Jun 6, 2014)

So cute!!!!!


----------

